# Gladwin Turkey Hunting



## GladwinHunter777 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am very puzzled. The fall turkey digest has Gladwin under a "closed to hunting" zone. Surely these counties that fall under this allow fall turkey hunting. Am i missing something or are we really not allowed to hunt them in the fall?

Thanks


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

GladwinHunter777 said:


> I am very puzzled. The fall turkey digest has Gladwin under a "closed to hunting" zone. Surely these counties that fall under this allow fall turkey hunting. Am i missing something or are we really not allowed to hunt them in the fall?
> 
> Thanks[/ It has been closed to fall hunting for several years. Years ago I called a biologist to ask why there was fall hunting in the upper peninsula and not in the lower. He rattled on about carrying capacity and how fall hunting does not change overall populations. Something has changed because we used to be able to hunt them in the fall in Gladwin.


----------

